# All Over T-Shirts printing



## Eddieth6 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am a new user from Puebla, Mexico. I would like to start making tees with patterns printed to them. I know I achieve this by using dye-sublimation and also with big screen printing meshes. But, since the patterns are the same all over the shirt, I believe it would be easier to just print the fabric with rollers before sewing the shirt. But, how are these this printers called? and who sells them?

The images I would like to print would be something like this:

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5a/4a/e3/5a4ae354bfe7832355711e4c8c947ac6.jpg

And the printers I'm looking for are like the following:

https://sc02.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1M_Z1...ry-printing-screen-textile-dyeing-machine.jpg

What are your thoughts? Is Screen Printing with big meshes still a better choice?
Is dye-sublimation is still a better choice? Why?


----------



## Eddieth6 (Oct 16, 2017)

he images I would like to print would be something like this:

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5a/4a/e3/5a4ae354bfe7832355711e4c8c947ac6.jpg

And the printers I'm looking for are like the following:

https://sc02.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1M_Z1LpXXXXakXXXXq6xXFXXX8/rotary-printing-screen-textile-dyeing-machine.jpg


----------



## Eddieth6 (Oct 16, 2017)

The images I would like to print would be something like this:

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5a/4a/e3/...ye-sublimation is still a better choice? Why?


----------



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

full cut and sew sublimation is the way to go. But there is a lot that goes into the price, fabric, printer, roll-press/hydraulic press, ink, printer, sewing... Just to get started in the business it would be well over 100k


----------

